# Best Boxxer / Fox 40 Direct Mount Stem?



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Looking for something in the 40mm to 55mm range. Any recommendations? 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Sunline, Twenty6, Straightline, etc... All good man. Depends who you wanna rep :thumbsup: I would pretty well trust Sunline and Straightline the most though if you're willing to throw down some money.

http://www.syncros.com/stems.html
http://sixsixone.com/Catalog_SunlineCycling.aspx?id=9c5d98b9-9269-46f9-a54c-a169b8883138&product=25b5fba5-bc80-4fdf-9044-42c7073dc44c
http://www.twenty6products.com/products/
http://www.straitlinecomponents.com/products/boxxer_stem.php
http://www.e13components.com/product_ali.html
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=17
http://raceface.com/components/stems/110/
http://www.sram.com/en/truvativ/freeridedownhillpremium/holzfeller/directmountstem.php
http://funnmtb.com/stems/rsx.html
http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=69&tid=1


----------



## BRMBA MONKEY! (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm looking for direct mounts right now as well and really like the look of the PRO model that will be coming out towards the end of the year or in early 2010.
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4208672/


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Best? How to tell...

I'm running the Truvativ 50mm version. Low rise, good quality finish, and provides an iron strong grip on the bar...I know, I've properly crash-tested it... 

There are more bling options out there, but I went with this one since it matches my 2010 Boxxer color perfectly (it's the same colors, obviously, all made by SRAM and meant to go together).


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a old as$ sic direct mount that needs to be replaced because it is 'camodized' barf!
I like the Sunline a lot! E13 Ali is a cool one too.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

If you want a lower rise, then a good, and one of the only, lowest ones out there is the Canfield Brothers one.

http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/products/stem


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

here is what i would go with

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/12931/size/big

http://pointoneracing.com/


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

twenty6 hands down. crazy light and looks sweet. It is one of the lightest too (besides the point1 but that one doesn't look as nice)

between the stem and my 2010 boxxer wc i dropped 1.5 lbs of my dh bike.

if you do need one order from [email protected] he posts here alot. his name is eric and he words at competitive cycles. He usually treats MTBR members good.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for the help so far, I think im stuck between the Twenty6 and the Thompson. I have seen some pics of the Twenty6 and it looks like it "hangs over" the edge of the crowns... also any issues with the adjustable length feature getting messed up during a crash, almost looks like a bolt can rip right through it...


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Captain Snakebite said:


> Thanks for the help so far, I think im stuck between the Twenty6 and the Thompson.


I usually like Thomson products, but that stem is fugly.


----------



## Joss DeWaele (Nov 9, 2004)

Sunline:

http://www.go-ride.com/SPD/sunline-boxxer-stem--1F540000-1174933689.jsp

Availaible in black or grey at either 42mm or 50mm. +10% off.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Twenty6!!!


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Captain Snakebite said:


> Thanks for the help so far, I think im stuck between the Twenty6 and the Thompson. I have seen some pics of the Twenty6 and it looks like it "hangs over" the edge of the crowns... also any issues with the adjustable length feature getting messed up during a crash, almost looks like a bolt can rip right through it...


I'm sure that if you managed that, you could work out some sort of crash replacement.


----------



## crosskiller42 (Apr 1, 2007)

i ran the twenty6 for some time and its pretty sweat i did however bend it when i crashed. given it was a pretty damn hard crash and the stem was at the longest setting 55mm but i would have expected my bars to bend more than my stem did.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

I rock a sunline but if i ever need to change Im really liking that PRO stem


----------



## 02sedona (May 23, 2006)

I like the price of the fsa gravity and the two 45-55 mm reach options from one stem. It has survived all kinds of crashes without any issues.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

If you are running a Fox go with Function Bikes upper and lower crown with integrated stem. I have seen all the stems out there and I think the Function Bikes is by far the best. I am extremely happy with mine.

Stephen


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

Point One Racing!!! No overhang. and no flower graphics.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Crimson said:


> If you are running a Fox go with Function Bikes upper and lower crown with integrated stem. I have seen all the stems out there and I think the Function Bikes is by far the best. I am extremely happy with mine.
> 
> Stephen


I had the Function top crowns on my 888 and loved it, but i need a drop down crown because of my HT length on my Highline.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

DH_Racer said:


> Point One Racing!!! No overhang. and no flower graphics.


No overhang on the 40 crowns?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

neverwalk said:


> If you want a lower rise, then a good, and one of the only, lowest ones out there is the Canfield Brothers one.
> 
> http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/products/stem


160 grams with a 50mm reach.


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

yeah, were talking about the on the back of the stem right?..... 
this...








Vs.
https://media.photobucket.com/image/point one racing direct mount/dminorwa/Blindside_09/Twenty6.jpg


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm running the Twenty6 on a Boxxer WC and a Fox 40. I love mine. I haven't had any issues with the adjustability, overhang, or durability after a full season with two different bikes. I think the Point1 would be my second choice.


----------

